# Clinton river



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Ive been looking into Michigan steelhead fishing and I've heard nice things about th Clinton river does anyone know some good spots. What's your thoughts.


----------



## zydar323 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not intending to bash the clinton, considering I am a steelhead virgin currently, but it is a tough fishery. I have been out half a dozen times this fall so far when time allows, and Have yet to even hook up with one. I am the family trout fisherman, and am determined to hook up with a steelhead to accomplish my goal of catching every species of michigan trout this year, but it requires alot of work, and alot of time. If you have the time and patience to spend the time getting to know the river, then It will surely pay off as many people catch nice steelhead from the clinton. but if you dont have the time, then go north or west of us. there are far better waters out there than the clinton. 
Good luck, and let us know if you go out.

As for advise, google map the river. you will be able to see plenty of parks that follow the river, and that is where most people start(including me)


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Fall steelhead fishing on the Clinton can be very tough. We do not get a "huge" run of fish like some of the northern rivers so opportunities to hookup in the fall are pretty limited.

My suggest is to hit one of the local parks and keep your fly in the water. I see alot of guys that say they have never hooked a steelhead down there in the fall but all I ever see them doing is making two casts into a run and then talking to the guys on the bank. 

Put in your time, make plenty of good presentations and don't set your expectations too high. One fish a week from now until the first of March would be a pretty good fall/winter season.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

People on this site are not going to tell you their good spots, you will have to find your own, and you do that by fishing. The best time to hook up on a steelhead would be early morning and about 11:00 am when the water warms up a little. Watch for them to rise after wigglers. Once you see one rise work on it a little and see if you can get a hit. Works well for me.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Honestly you may want to look into getting a guide and tell them your expectations about what you want your trip to be about. 

I always get a guide when fishing new species, trying new methods or fishing new water. I don't have a ton of extra time to "figure it out" on some of my west side trips, so a take an educational guided trip. Look at it as higher learning for fishing. I can spend a week trying to dual it in or can spend a half day on the water with an expert and learn just enough to be very effective. 

I did it on the Clinton to start and now I know that water like the back of my hand. I spent a fall going fishless, took a winter guide trip (didn't catch one fish on that trip, but learned what i was doing wrong) and now I consistently catch fish in that system. Just ask anyone who I fish with. 

As an added Benefit you'll probably meet or get introduced to the Clinton Crew. Once you put your time in and and become friends with these guys, you'll always know when, where and how to catch fish.

See you on the water.

Brett
Paul Young Trout Unlimited


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

Since I live in SE Michigan I fish the Clinton only when I can't get up North.

It's my fallback river when I have an itch to get out, however I really don't have high expectations when I fish it. There are steelhead in there for sure and as everyone says you have to put in the time.

I've found that you have to be a little more selective of the flies you use.

Unlike the Northern rivers, I put away egg patterns on the Clinton. Maybe it's me, but I've had better luck with nymphs and various hex patterns along with the occasional stone.

Also rather than line up at the dam at Yates or the park stretch, take a walk down the trail on the mill said and there are lots of good spots to fish. I feel like I can relax more back there and it feels more "up Northy" to me.

Good luck.


----------

